# Windows 10 update.......yawn.



## IKE (Nov 30, 2017)

I had a box come up a bit ago from Windows and it basically said that I had some updates to install and that they may take a while to install and that I could do it now or later.

I figured that like other updates in the past that it would only take a couple of minutes so I figured what the heck and clicked on 'install now'.

I can't remember ever having a update that took so long but I guess I've now got all the latest and greatest Windows 10 stuff because the install took over 35 minutes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2017)

I've been getting that pop up too, and putting it off.  I'm pretty sure you can stall for up to a year on that.  I've read the latest update can take many hours, and some people had black screens or computer trouble after the upgrade.  I'm going to be doing some business online and don't want my computer down until everything's taken care of.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2017)

This "pop up" hit my system this afternoon, and it only took about 5 minutes....but, then, I have fairly fast service...100MB.  At first glance, this looks like it is mostly added features for MS Edge.  The BIGGY is the upgrade to level 1709.  That one could take several hours for users with slower speed service.  I made that move a week ago, and scheduled it for after supper when there were a couple of good shows on TV.  Even at the speed I get, my system took over 2 hours to do the update, and another 15 minutes to do a Restart.  I just checked the system during commercials, and I was finally able to get back online after almost 2.5 hours.  When that one hits your systems, be prepared for a LONG update.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2017)

My pop up is for 1709 Creators update for windows 10.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 30, 2017)

Just reading this thread makes me so thankful that I have an iPad !


----------



## IKE (Nov 30, 2017)

I didn't pay any attention to what it said so I don't have a clue if my 35 minute Windows 10 upgrade was for 1709 or what.....everything seems to be running just fine afterwards.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mine popped up tonight. I opted to remind me in 3 days.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2017)

IKE said:


> I didn't pay any attention to what it said so I don't have a clue if my 35 minute Windows 10 upgrade was for 1709 or what.....everything seems to be running just fine afterwards.


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2017)

Mine took at least two hours.


----------

